# Hells Canyon Questions



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

I just got off from my first run a couple days ago. I think that everything of significance was pretty well covered in the guide book. We had no previous experience with Hells, and apart from a flip in Granite, which we got somewhat quickly righted, there was no issue. 

I'd suggest taking your time slowly in the upper section as it is more scenic. Enjoy Wild Sheep and Granite! Both were a hoot!


----------



## Crazy Beaver (Mar 31, 2012)

When in doubt, stay away from the Idaho side of the river through the sheep and Granite. Those lateral waves bouncing off the walls are what can cause a flip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

By all means start near the Oregon side on Wild Sheep. But at our flows (36k cfs) staying on the Oregon side would have been a disaster. 

Best case scenario is to work from left to right on Wild Sheep, avoiding the huge holes that form on the left. Run the left side of the tongue into Granite right through the Green Room, and then hold on


----------



## kellylynn111 (Sep 4, 2013)

We just got off of Dam - Heller Bar on Wednesday. When we put in on Saturday, flows were at 36,600 and it was quite intense! It was just my husband and myself (to be honest I don't know if I would recommend a solo trip at these levels, but all was well!). Anyhow, back to the topic. 

Flows dropped dramatically from put in to take out. I believe they are now down in the 20s. Beaches seemed to just be opening up. My husband got ejected on Wild Sheep (pics below of rapid) and a guide from an outfitter flipped behind us on the same exact wave. Don't know if it will still be there at lower flows, but just as you are about to exit the rapid and you are almost through - there is a big, sneaky lateral wave coming from the left. Watch out for that one! 

I walked Wild Sheep, as I am almost 5 months pregnant. I rode Granite out. 

Another guide that we caught up with down-river told us that he flipped in the wave train entering Granite. It was turbulent, but not as bad as Wild Sheep. 

It's a beautiful stretch! We had a great time and made it through solo - enjoy!


----------



## kellylynn111 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh- another thing to keep in mind! Wind really started to pick up right about the time we approached **** Hollow Camp (if you are going all the way to Heller Bar).

.....and.....leaving Bernard Creek going through the next series of rapids coming up stay right the whole way. Lots of holes on the left.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Glad you had a good trip Kelly. We were scouting when you pulled over for Wild Sheep, and then saw you guys again right before we took out at Pittsburg. 

We were the group with the purple 16'er and green Aire SDP. 

I saw the single boat and hoped you guys kept it upright! Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## kellylynn111 (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome - yep - we were wondering if you were continuing downstream or taking out when we saw you go by Fish Trap Camp! Remember seeing you guys as the only other private party we came across on the river (we were surprised at how empty the river was). Good times!


----------

